# Rumor: Animal Crossing 3DS Launch Title



## Bulerias (Jun 9, 2010)

http://www.destructoid.com/rumor-nintendo-to-reveal-animal-crossing-3ds-at-e3-175911.phtml

Not much of a stretch to say that a new Animal Crossing will come out during the 3DS's life-span, but would be nice to see one at launch.  Here's hoping it's not yet another port.


----------



## pielover6 (Jun 9, 2010)

That would be cool.  As long as its not the same as CF and WW.


----------



## MasterM64 (Jun 9, 2010)

That would be awesome if it's different from ACCF and ACWW, we'll just have to wait and see what the future holds... *Thinks about the possibility*


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 9, 2010)

Then again, rumor has it that the 3DS's architecture is very similar to the Wii's... City Folk port, anyone?  Ugh.


----------



## MasterM64 (Jun 9, 2010)

A City Folk-like port could be cool if it's very different but, I would rather see something new in concept.


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 9, 2010)

The 3DS would make the best fireworks ever...

Imagine being at the beach and having the water out close to your face or something...


----------



## Marcus (Jun 9, 2010)

I must say, an Animal Crossing in 3D would be quite spectacular, I just hope if they do they make sure there's MORE to the game, so it doesn't get boring after 3 months or so.

But I'd love to see another one, see if Nintendo can learn from their mistakes.


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 9, 2010)

I know I'm probably stretching things out but, I would love it if it had Wii connectivity or something.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Jun 9, 2010)

Having Animal Crossing in 3D would add to the novelty value, but they need to have as little repetitive tasks as possible and make it more fun.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 9, 2010)

They need to add the old music from the original.  We'll just see how the game plays out.


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 9, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> They need to add the old music from the original.  We'll just see how the game plays out.


They should do what pokemon did, give you the option to use new or old

(I still want an all new soundtrack)


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 9, 2010)

No point in using the old soundtrack.  In fact, I want this thing to run on a new engine, ditch the rotating world, and revamp the online structure.  Also 60 FPS or no buy.  ACS chugged at an atrocious frame-rate...


----------



## AndyB (Jun 9, 2010)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> No point in using the old soundtrack.  In fact, I want this thing to run on a new engine, *ditch the rotating world*, and revamp the online structure.  Also 60 FPS or no buy.  ACS chugged at an atrocious frame-rate...


Yes, please. Pretty much what I was thinking.


----------



## Nic (Jun 9, 2010)

You could always modify the game and get the old music but that takes hours on your hands.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 9, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> They need to add the old music from the original.  We'll just see how the game plays out.


And add some of the GCN game mechanics.


----------



## Mino (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm quite certain that Nintendo won't be going back to the old mechanics of the original AC.  That would make too much sense.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 9, 2010)

Why would you want old music when we could have a completely new set?

I mean, maybe they will allow the thing like HG/SS.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 9, 2010)

I would just love a port of Wind Waker.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 9, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Why would you want old music when we could have a completely new set?
> 
> I mean, maybe they will allow the thing like HG/SS.


I want old music back because old music is superior.  Especially the 2 AM theme in the original.  The music itself really set an example that Animal Crossing isn't a normal game.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jun 9, 2010)

I just hope that 3ds will work with new internet or else im goin to be so P.O ed >_<


----------



## pielover6 (Jun 9, 2010)

Jrrj15 said:
			
		

> I just hope that 3ds will work with new internet or else im goin to be so P.O ed >_<


I agree they need to be able to work with WPA, etc type passcodes.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jun 9, 2010)

Sounds epic.

But, I hope it's something that'll keep me attatched to it for years. 

I hope they put cars in this one D:


----------



## AndyB (Jun 9, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2AM is a weird piece of music.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 9, 2010)

I wanna have high hopes, but it's likely that it's just going to be another port.

Yea, I didn't mind the rotating world; however, they need to ditch it if they're going to move on.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 9, 2010)

The city needs to be much more useful, that's for sure. Unless it's a stupid clone of AC:WW.


----------



## JCnator (Jun 9, 2010)

If this would happens, I'd wish it's not just another Animal Crossing: Wild World port, which would be mostly unlikely. 3D effects would make it a promising, after all, since it has many possibilities, like being able to check behind anything swiftly!

Still, it's just a rumour. By following the release pattern, the next AC would hit shelves around 2011, or later, unless I could be wrong.


----------



## Mino (Jun 9, 2010)

I've listened to the new music on YouTube.  It mostly can't compare to the original.  The new theme isn't bad, though.


----------



## DrewAhoy (Jun 10, 2010)

What? New information about the Animal Crossing series?
I thinking of dusting off my Wii to play some AC:CF!

I really hope they listened to the fans and the critics! I'm tired of buying the same game for a differant platform. They need to add more than a bus trip to the city to this game.


----------



## Nixie (Jun 10, 2010)

FINALLY! A tint bit of hope for a new AC... I've been waiting for something like that... DD


----------



## Caleb (Jun 10, 2010)

Here is to hoping for no online mode.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 10, 2010)

Caleb said:
			
		

> Here is to hoping for no online mode.


Why? I think it could be good with or without online?


----------



## Mino (Jun 10, 2010)

Caleb said:
			
		

> Here is to hoping for no online mode.


I know what you mean.  Online play turned the DS and Wii games into a circus of hacks and exploits.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 10, 2010)

They should make some items non droppable, like Golden or Silver items.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jun 10, 2010)

I sure do hope that this won't be a City Folk clone.

Come on Nintendo, I believe in you! 8D


----------



## Genji (Jun 10, 2010)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> I sure do hope that this won't be a City Folk clone.
> 
> Come on Nintendo, I believe in you! 8D


I agree  :]

They really should make it a mix of all the games plus some new stuff

WW/City Folk AND ACGC music swaps out every other day?


----------



## Gnome (Jun 10, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> They should make some items non droppable, like Golden or Silver items.


that would be just stupid.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 10, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How? It would make owning them something to show off, not because of Cash.


----------



## Genji (Jun 10, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree,they really should make money un droppable too,or others can't pick it up...


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 10, 2010)

Genji said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, then you couldn't trade.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 10, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Genji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea. OR they could set up a shop system.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 10, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be awesome.

I think it would be nice if there was an online market where you could own a shop and sell to people all over the world.


----------

